# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  فيديو سلمتك بيد الله/كاظم الساهر

## مجنون حليم



----------


## طوق الياسمين

هـ الغنية زوق لـ كاظم يقبرني كاظم  :7anoon:

----------


## مجنون حليم

لا لا سمح الله شو يقبرني كاظم هاي!!
مين بدو يغنيلنا بعدين؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

مع اني مابحب اسمع لكاظم 
بس عجبتني هالاغنية

----------


## مجنون حليم

دودو من الان فصاعدا بدك تصيري تسمعيله ههيهيهيهيهيه لانو كاظم الساهر بفهم!!!!

----------

